# Looking for the low down on the S3 Frame



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I would be grateful if any S3 owners out there could give me the low down on the frame. For example, how it rides, handles and comfort and general overview. Thanks very much .


----------



## jrob1775 (Jan 21, 2010)

nicensleazy said:


> I would be grateful if any S3 owners out there could give me the low down on the frame. For example, how it rides, handles and comfort and general overview. Thanks very much .


I have spent some time on a S3. What will you be doing with the bike? Racing? What type? General riding? Long distance rides? A little more info will help determine if the S3 will fit your needs.


----------



## bolizous (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm also considering the S3, not for racing, but general use, with a few long distant rides. Presently on an 06 orbea orca,


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

The 2010 is a much better designed bike than the 2009. The design flaws with the internal routing and the rear chain stays were corrected.


----------

